# Any games I can try explicit multi GPU with ?



## cucker tarlson (Oct 14, 2018)

Now that I've got my 1080 lying around,can I try some explicit multi gpu before I sell it ?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 14, 2018)

Try hypersli I presume, since you own a 1080 ti and a 1080 now. Don't expect anything amazing though.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 14, 2018)

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3142821/dx12-vulkan-games-supporting-multi-gpu.html


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 14, 2018)

tried it in rotr and de:md, got nothing. except for the way those two look together


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hehe, yeah... the fact you need to actually open a forum topic to find eMPGU enabled games is so telling... this whole idea was stillborn really

'Waiting for devs to implement'


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 14, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Hehe, yeah... the fact you need to actually open a forum topic to find eMPGU enabled games is so telling... this whole idea was stillborn really
> 
> 'Waiting for devs to implement'


it does not work, neither in rotr,nor in deus ex.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 14, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> it does not work, neither in rotr,nor in deus ex.



I remember a review where it was tested in AoTS. I think.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 14, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> I remember a review where it was tested in AoTS. I think.


I think that’s then only one that actually uses it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 14, 2018)

sad.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 14, 2018)

Far Cry 5?


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 14, 2018)

https://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2326-amd-nvidia-sli-directx-12-benchmark-explicit-multi-gpu


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 14, 2018)

I really haven't heard of any games other than Ashes of the Singularity to implement it.  Ashes is an RTS which is ripe for multithreading.  Most games aren't by design. I can't see that really changing either.


----------



## SoNic67 (Oct 15, 2018)

Devs are writing the games firstly for consoles and PC porting is an afterthought. That's where the money are...
Sadly, since the consoles don't have multi GPU, that feature is just not that important in their development time budget.
Vulkan 1.1 promises that will make multiGPU transparent and automatic (since March 2018). Right now only AMD released divers that support that (since version 18.2.3).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulkan_(API)#Vulkan_1.1
I would try Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus - it's a 2017 Vulkan-only game, but still pre-Vulkan 1.1.

For DirectX 12 version, I would try Sniper Elite 4.

PS: I think that nvidia has drivers for Vulkan 1.1 too (March 2018). It looks like not all the features are implemented, they keep adding them: https://developer.nvidia.com/vulkan-driver


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 15, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> I remember a review where it was tested in AoTS. I think.


You mean *AT*, it worked but I guess none from either camp were too keen to take it any further ~ https://www.anandtech.com/show/10067/ashes-of-the-singularity-revisited-beta/4


----------



## Voluman (Oct 15, 2018)

Doom, hitman? Strange brigade? Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus? Battlefield 1?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 15, 2018)

SoNic67 said:


> For DirectX 12 version, I would try Sniper Elite 4.


It supports SLI/crossfire but I don't think it supports explicit multi-GPU (where it balances the load between unmatched GPUs).


----------



## SoNic67 (Oct 15, 2018)

Well, I would start it in DirectX 12 mode (SLI/Corssfire disabled in drivers) and try it. I don't have two GPU's right now to try.
The shortcut for that should be something like "D:\Games\Sniper Elite 4\stp-se4dx12.exe" (or whatever drive and folder it is installed).


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 16, 2018)

The only game on the market to support it is Ashes of the Singularity, and it wouldn't work with HyperSLI as they use different Chips, a 1080 ti and a Titan X might
Even a single 1080 ti is enough for most games IMO


----------



## Voluman (Oct 16, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Even a single 1080 ti is enough for most games IMO


Yes, but where is the fun part in that?


----------



## SoNic67 (Oct 16, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> and it wouldn't work with HyperSLI as they use different Chips,


This is not about SLI or Crossfire. Multi GPU doesn't need identical chips, dosn't even need to be the same brand (ATI or nvidia). Read the link above about Vulkan (and DirectX 12).


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 17, 2018)

SoNic67 said:


> This is not about SLI or Crossfire. Multi GPU doesn't need identical chips, dosn't even need to be the same brand (ATI or nvidia). Read the link above about Vulkan (and DirectX 12).


Well of course. I was just replying to the lad who mentioned it. MGPU could really go somewhere tbh


----------

